# A| good finish on my van



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have posted on other threads about polishing my ride and joy, asking anyone what was the best way to get a good long lasting finish. 

Especially as when I then found different parts of a motorhome has a different requirement as well as a different paint finish.

I have a friend who restores old cars and he gave me a few leads, until eventually I came to a company called Ultimate Finish. I emailed them and was recommended a wax called Auto-Balm, made by Bilt-Hamer.

The idea is to first polish first then apply this as a top coat.

I have posted below some photos.

The first is a 'before' all the others are 'after'

Look in particular in the second one as you can see me taking the photo.

In the last few you can see the reflection of a pair of steps and even the shadow of the steps.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice finish - where did you get the polish from and @ what cost?

Andrew is always polishing the van and I am sure this would make a good present.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

A company called Ultimate Finish , and it cost about £20 with the postage (just click on it and it will take you there)


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

After seeing this post I ordered some and I,ve used it now and posted another thread, couldn,t find this one sorry. Amazing results, really pleased. Just need to see how long it lasts.
Dave


----------

